# Pros and Cons of OsCommerce



## Vintage Motori (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone use Oscommerce for their online Credit Card processing? 

If so could you please let me own your pros and cons about it?

Thanks


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

os commerce is a php based platform. It does not "process" cards, it does accept card info. You will need a merchant account with an outside vendor to actually process the card. Authorize.net, propay.com etc.


----------



## Vintage Motori (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks again for the clarification


----------

